# ford f350 w/ 5.9 Cummins



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/1551844871.html

Saw this today and thought it was interesting. Not my truck, but wondering if anyone has done this before.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

wow that is an unbelievable truck. new style front end and that orange graphic actually looks pretty sweet. love how when you get a new truck, the dream truck pops up for a great price. whoever gets that thing is gonna love it and im jealous


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy's Beast;974723 said:


> wondering if anyone has done this before.


Not me but its done all the time, a dedicated site here: http://www.fordcummins.com/


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not a bad looking truck, I would have cleaned up the motor before the swap...
I have a 06 f-250 (1200 original miles) with a CR cummins out of a early 04 dodge. Should put down a little over 1000hp to the wheels by March :}
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Another good site... www.destroked.com


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

see it all the time..17500 is high tho if you ask me!


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I did a Common Rail Cummins in my Excursion. 
Here is teh article i did for 4 wheeler magazine on the swap.
Destroked Excursion


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

nevrnf;975212 said:


> I did a Common Rail Cummins in my Excursion.
> Here is teh article i did for 4 wheeler magazine on the swap.
> Destroked Excursion


I read that..very interesting. I helped a fella over on TDR getting his Ford A/C and Cummins vistronic fan to work together. As you know swaps like this can be very time consuming.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmmmm.... Maybe I will have to go take it for a test drive! lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

wow that conversion stuff sure looks hard....wish i knew how to do it...i'd re power one of mine but i would prolly pay more on having someone do it then i would on a new one:laughing:


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

For a 6.0 replacement in a heartbeat. For a 7.3 powerstoke, I don't know if I would be that gun ho on it. To update a 7.3 IDI... Yes it might be easier to update to a 12v Cummins

I know of an 89 where they replaced the 460 with a 5.9 and it still sees lots of use pulling trailers.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

superduty + cummins + allison = ultimate truck <3
rob_cook2001 got any pics or more info to share about your truck? build up pics? would love to see more on your truck!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I will get some pics up in the next few days. All I have left is the wiring... which is the worst part lol. And IC pipes. The truck is a 06 excab short box 4x4. Fully loaded with leather. I bought it brand new in 06, put 1200 miles on her, put in a role cage and pulled the motor lol. I built the 6.0 then before I even put it in i changed my mind and built this cummins. Cut pistons, race cam, head studs, race valve springs, rocker studs, flux 6 injectors, twin pumps, aurora 5k turbo, full built ATS trans, and a lot of Nitrous
The wiring will take me a wile because I suck at wiring but should be a blast when it's done. Should make 1000-1100hp to the wheels.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

patlalandebutt;982229 said:


> superduty + cummins + allison = ultimate truck <3
> rob_cook2001 got any pics or more info to share about your truck? build up pics? would love to see more on your truck!


If I remember correctly, the Disel Power Challenge had all but 1 ford trucks running Cummins. I see the Cummins powered fords all the time on weekends when I'm pulling my truck. I cant touch a cumming with mine, but I can run with most Duramax's. Them CR Cummins are crazy powerul.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Rob how do you think the ats tranny will hold up? Seems like more guys are going with. Bts now


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know the ATS will hold up as well or better than any others out there. Not ragging on BTS, Brian makes a good trans to. We have a ATS stage 6 in my brothers race truck. His truck runs 11.9's on fuel with 35inch tires and we beat the HELL out of it on the street. I will say once you get over 600hp no trans will live forever, the only thing we have had to replace in my brothers trans is a set of clutchpacks. Thats with about 25k miles, 15-20 hooks on the sled and about 200passes down the track.
Robert


----------



## oxman504 (Jun 19, 2011)

Matt400;975296 said:


> I read that..very interesting. I helped a fella over on TDR getting his Ford A/C and Cummins vistronic fan to work together. As you know swaps like this can be very time consuming.


I know this is a old thread and this is some what of a high jack , but might you want to share how? I have a 2005 CTD in my 2003 F550 and can't get the fan to come on with the ac. It comes on when the engine temp gets to 200F so I know the fan works. I have the fan and ac pressure switch wired right because it is the stock wiring harness and I did a pin out to make sure there were no shorts. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

